# Holland lop or Netherland/Polish bunny?



## kawaiiusagi (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I own a mini lop myself and absolutely adore it and he lovesme equally =)I wasthinking of getting another bunny (will be caged separately) but was wondering which breed? 

I love all types of rabbits but lops are one of my favourites so I was considering another lop but this time a Holland lop. I've read many beginner bunny books saying how lops are very friendly and great buns, which is true because I have one!

But my problem is I also think netherland dwarfs are so cute (small as well) I have a local breeder which breeds netherland/polish mix breeds and I was thinking of getting one instead of another lop. However, the problem is: 

I've read on my bunny books saying how dwarfs may be difficult, nervous, easily scared, have a bad temper...which kind of put me off...I actually have a friend who owns a netherland dwarf and a mini rex and she is a great owner, but the netherland dwarf just isn't quite agreeable. The little bun bites her sometimes. I've taken care of the little bun while she was gone on vacation and also have experienced being bitten when I tried to slowly pet it (it is still young so I don't think the problem is reaching maturity) 

I asked the breeder and of course because the breeder loves the breed so she has never really experienced that before other than hearing from other owners that if they are overhandled than they will be really scared of human contact.

I know all rabbits takes time and patience, but just hearing some negative things about the dwarf kind of put me off...I wouldn't mind getting another lop, but was thinking a dwarf would be nice...but...

Please any opinions from anyone or even netherland dwarf or polish owners?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 18, 2010)

I think, at one time, the dwarf breed was known as being a more aggressive/high-strung breed. However, that's not true on the whole anymore since reputable breeders have been working for generations to breed in positive temperaments.

If you are interested in a dwarf, there are certainly sweet ones out there. Ask whichever breeder you'd like to work with if you would be able to meet all of their for sale rabbits (or at least a small selection) to choose one with a personality that best fits what you're looking for.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 18, 2010)

I am a pet owner and I have a polish boy, 2 netherlands and a holland.

The polish boy is so smart and sweet. He seems to know when I am upset and gives me kisses.

The netherland girl we call little mama she is always caring for her bondmate and us.

My netherland boy is a sweet goofy boy.

My holland boy is a goofy greedy clown. Always on the go.

I love all the breeds you mention and think anyone could make an awesome pet.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2010)

That would really depend on the lines and on how the bun is raised. If the breeder hasn't experienced that before, that's certainly a good sign for her lines. 
Pet Bunny's Pebbles was a Netherland Dwarf and a real forum favorite until and even after her passing. Pebbles was the bunny I think we all want our bunnies to be and certainly not a stereotypical high-strung dwarf.


----------



## Luluznewz (Sep 18, 2010)

To be honest it or miss with most rabbits. A lot of the time they don't follow the breed sterotypes, and it is much more about the individual.

In my opinion the best way to get a rabbit with a great temperament is to adopt a younger one from a really great shelter. They know the rabbits well, and most of the time they are through adolescence so you know exactly what you are getting.

Even if you went through a great breeder, some rabbits just grow up to be very independent. I adopted my second rabbit (who happens to be a lop) and hes a total doll. I picked him specifically because he liked to be held and was very gentle. He was only about 3 months old, but had already been neutered so his personality wont change too much.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 18, 2010)

i prefer my holland over the netherlands i have had and known. he is a huge baby and loves being held, but since he was 6 weeks old he has come to work with me once a week and gotten loads of attention from everybody and he is very much a diva. 
so it does come down to the rabbits personality in the long run but possibly how much time you spend bonding with it also. gettnig one pst the teenage stages is a great idea though


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 18, 2010)

A lot does depend on the individual rabbit. Some of it can be genetic, but a lot has to do with how the rabbit was raised. While you can work with most rabbits, it can take more time to get the rabbit you want as far as how social it it. My Korr has only recently started being really friendly to me. I have had him for almost 5 years and he did recently lose his bond mate. He had not been aggressive or really shy, but did not really like attention form people. 

I would ask to visit the breeder before you commit to getting one of their rabbits. You can see the personality of the rabbits they have, including the parents of the rabbit you might get. If you do not like the personality of the rabbits or how they interact with people, you do not have to get one. If you do like the rabbits, then you can get one. 

Don't forget about the Calgary humane society. Right now (for September), it is bunny adoption month and I believe that the adoption fee is $45. The rabbit is spayed or neutered and you do get a free exam at a local rabbit vet. You can check their website to see if they have anything you are interested in and you can go in and check what they have too. If you were interested in getting your current rabbit a mate, you can bring him in, but he does need to be neutered. 

I think you should also join the Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club. We meet the first Friday of the month in Chestemere. Anyone can join and any rabbit can join. You can check out the website for some more info and lots of pictures.


----------

